# El Camino Resurrected in eBay BUILT Series



## AutoGuide.com (Aug 1, 2012)

*What can a custom paint shop do with parts from eBay Motors and a 1966 Chevrolet El Camino? A lot, or at least that’s what Rico Duran, owner of Duran’s Quality Painting, is out to prove.
*
With a shop staffed mostly by family, Duran and his team will enter eBay Motors’ “BUILT” competition with the ultimate goal of raising money for the SEMA Memorial Scholarship Fund. Airing now, “BUILT” challenges four shops to purchase a vehicle on eBay Motors, and customize it using only parts sourced from eBay.





 
Duran’s road won’t be an easy one though: the El Camino isn’t drivable at the moment. That might not be such a bad thing because buying a cheap car leaves more money for shiny new parts from eBay Motors. 

The first two episodes take a deep dive into what’s wrong with the El Camino. But it’s the following eight episodes (running through August 27) that will give you a chance to see if the family paint shop claiming high profile clients like David Beckham can hack it against hot rodders, euro modders and kings of the four-wheel drive domain.

The four finished projects — which include the El Camino, a 1968 Chevrolet G20 van, a 1984 Porsche 911 and a 1970 Jeep Grand Cherokee Commando — will be auctioned on eBay to benefit each garage’s chosen charity. They’ll then take a final bow at this year’s SEMA in Las Vegas.
_
”BUILT” premiered on July 16th, and runs through August 27th. Watch the episodes here._


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Bagged? Juiced? Lowered? Looks like a painted elco on 15s to me....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Bagged? Juiced? Lowered? Looks like a painted elco on 15s to me....


X2. Swap the wheels with some torque thrusts and it would make a perfect hot rod. That Elco sits higher than anything in my driveway. And if those are 15's then 2 thumbs down for not doing their homework on the current traditional things it takes to call it a lowrider.


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

There is a list of everything that was bought for the build at the site.

You do realize there was a strict budget and everything had to be purchased from EBAY. Probably not enough money left for a setup who knows. But they did a hell of a job representing for the lowriders.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

weto said:


> There is a list of everything that was bought for the build at the site.
> 
> You do realize there was a strict budget and everything had to be purchased from EBAY. Probably not enough money left for a setup who knows. But they did a hell of a job representing for the lowriders.


I agree. nobodys ever happy lol. I think it turned out great, although I woulda used 13's they still did a nice job to me.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

danb i thought to my self,damn those are some big ass tires on those 13s lol but just found out there 15s


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

yeah it needs some 13's :facepalm:


----------



## Joker510 (Jul 20, 2011)

haha nice


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Need's treces!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Who ended up being the highest bidder?


----------



## OG_HOODLUM (Nov 24, 2008)

I just noticed this beautiful ride in my new issue of LRM wish i knew of the auction someone got a nice ride check out BUILTfromEBAY.com
Congrats on peoples choice!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

weto said:


> There is a list of everything that was bought for the build at the site.
> 
> You do realize there was a strict budget and everything had to be purchased from EBAY. Probably not enough money left for a setup who knows. But they did a hell of a job representing for the lowriders.


Yup times 2 instead of being happy that the Lowrider mov went up on couple levels got exposer to ppl outside the culture and some media coverage and all they care for is does it have 13 no then not a Lowrider not good enough that elco looks nice they did a great job whit what the had from Ebay I didnt eve know you could go almostfull resto all from Ebay I would like to know who got it


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

I would like info on the steering wheel, I couldn't find any info on the built website. Was it bought on ebay?


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

i think its a clean ass el camino, i like the rims and tires


----------



## RaulMchis (Dec 8, 2012)

I want to say “Way to go.” on this article. I really enjoyed all the useful information you included in your content. It’s engaging and solid data that is obviously researched and well-written. Thank you.weekly rate hotel


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Forgot chain steering wheel and chrome fender trim.


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/ctd/4100598832.html


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

silent7905 said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/ctd/4100598832.html


:roflmao: 50k


----------



## finestglasses (Jan 16, 2014)

It that is helpful makes a situation more pleasant or more easy


----------



## lowlowcarla (Aug 2, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-E...5da00be79&item=231290748537&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

lowlowcarla said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-E...5da00be79&item=231290748537&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


Which is why we said it ISN'T a lowrider. Now, I'd like to see who'd still call this a lowrider


----------

